# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  الحجامة وعلاج غضروف الفقرات القطنية

## بنت مثقفة

الحجامة
وعلاج غضروف الفقرات القطنية

إن المتأمل في جسم الإنسان يرى فيه بديعَ صُنع الله، ولا يقوده هذا التأملُ إلا لمزيد من الإذعان والاستسلام والعبادة للخالق - جل في علاه - وقد أنزل الله من أنواع الدواء ما يناسب خَلْقَه وما يُفيدهم.

فهلموا معًا إلى التعرف على عطب من الأعطاب التي تحدُث في جسم الإنسان وكيفية علاجه.

عناصر الموضوع:
1- تمهيد ونبذة عن تركيب عمودنا الفِقري وغضاريفه.
2- ما هو تمزق غضروف الفقرات القطنية؟
3- كيف يحدُث تمزُّق غضروف الفقرات القطنية؟
4- أسباب تمزق غضروف الفقرات القطنية.
5- أعراض تمزق غضروف الفقرات القطنية.
6- الفحوصات المطلوبة لمريض غضروف الفقرات القطنية.
7- علاج غضروف الفقرات القطنية.
8- الحجامة وعلاج غضروف الفقرات القطنية.
9- بعض الملاحظات لمريض غضروف الفقرات القطنية.

تمهيد:
خلَق اللهُ عمودنا الفِقري على أحسن ما يكون الخَلق، وبما يلائم وظيفته التي خُلق من أجلها؛ فعمودنا الفقري مكون من 33 فقرة، هي كالتالي: 7 فقرات عتقية، و12 صدرية، و5 فقرات قطنية، و9 فقرات عجُزية وعُصعُصية، وجعَل اللهُ لكل مجموعة من الفقرات شكلها وتكوينها الخاص بها بما يجعلُها تقوم بدورها على أكملِ وجهٍ، وجعل الله بين كل فقرة وأخرى بالونًا من الألياف يمتلئ بمادةٍ جيلية، يسمى اصطلاحًا "الغضروف" "disc"، ولله في خَلْق هذا الغضروف حكمة كبيرة؛ فله وظائف عدة:
أولاً: يعمل على امتصاص الصدمات، فبدونه إذا قفزتَ من مكان مرتفع قد يتسبَّبُ هذا في كسر لعظام الفقرات.

ثانيًا: يعمل على تسهيل الحركة بين الفقرات؛ فبدونه لن تستطيعَ الانحناء للأمام أو للخلف أو للجانبين.

ثالثًا: يعطي مسافةً مناسبة بين الفقرة والتي تليها ليسمح بخروج الأعصابِ من الحبل الشَّوكي، فبدون تلك المسافة قد تختنق جذورُ الأعصاب مسبِّبة عدم القدرة على الحركة.

رابعًا: تُعطي الغضاريف قدرًا من الطُّولِ للإنسان، فبدونها يكون الإنسانُ قصير البِنْية.



ملحوظة طريفة:
يكون الإنسانُ أقصرَ في الطول نسبيًّا في المساء بعد يومٍ من العمل عن الصباح بعد الاستيقاظ؛ إذ تكون الغضاريفُ بعد فترة نوم كافية قد تغذَّت وامتلأت بالماء بما يكفي لإعطائها قدرًا من السَّماكة.

ولذلك فإن أيَّ تغيُّر في شكل الغضروف قد يصاحبه خللٌ ما في الجسم، وتعالوا معًا لندرس غضروف الفقرات القطنية كمثال.

ما هو تمزُّق غضروف الفقرات القطنية؟
سبق أن قلنا: إن الفقراتِ القطنية خمسُ فقرات، بين كل فقرة والتي تليها غضروف، ويخرُج من بين تلك الفقرات أعصابٌ تمدُّ الساقين بالحركة وتنقُل عنهما الإحساسَ إلى المخ.

وتمزُّق الغضروف عبارة عن انقطاع للألياف الخارجية للغضروف، وخروج السائل الجيلاتيني منها؛ ما يسبب ضغطًا على الحبل الشَّوكي أو الأعصاب المتفرِّعة منه، وتمزُّق الغضروف درجاتٌ كما هو مبيَّن في الشكل.



كيف يحدُث تمزُّق غضروف الفقرات القطنية؟
معظم إصابات الغضروف التي تحدُث تكون من زيادة ضغط المادة الجيلاتينية على جدران الغضروف الليفية؛ مما يسبِّب تهتُّكَ هذه الألياف، فتخرُج المادة الجيلاتينية ضاغطةً على جذور الأعصاب أو الحبل الشَّوكي نفسه، تخيَّل كأنك تضغط بيدِك على بالونٍ ممتلئ بالماء، فتخيَّل ماذا يحدث!

أسباب تمزُّق الغضروف القطني:
1- حمل الأوزان الثقيلة بشكل خاطئ.
2- تآكُل في غضاريف الفقرات يتطوَّر مع الزمن إلى تمزُّقٍ بالغضروف.
3- الأوضاع الخاطئة المتكررة.
4- الإصابة المباشرة للفقرات؛ كالحوادث، أو السقوط من مكان مرتفع.

أعراض تمزُّق غضروف الفقرات القطنية:
1- قد يحدُث مع تمزُّق الغضروف القطني ألمٌ في أسفل الظَّهر، وقد لا يحدُث، ورأينا الكثير من الحالات يشتكون من أعراض أخرى سوف نذكُرها دون ألمٍ في أسفل الظَّهر، وقد يعترض بعضُهم إذا تم إخباره بأن لديه مشكلةً في أحد الغضاريف القطنية.

2- تحدث غالبًا بعض الأعراض في إحدى الساقين أو كلتيهما، مثل: ألم، أو تنميل، أو إحساس كهربي، أو نقص إحساس، أو ضعف بالحركة، أو ضمور في بعض العضلات، وقد يحدث عدد من تلك الأعراض معًا.

3- قد يصاحب تمزُّقَ غضروف الفقرات القطنية فقدانُ التحكُّم في البول أو البراز حسب موضع الغضروف ودرجته.

4- قد يشكو بعض المرضى من ضعف الانتصابِ نتيجة إصابة الغضروف القطني.

5- حدوث تقلُّص في بعض العضلات؛ مما يسبِّب ألَمًا وضعفًا في عضلات الظَّهر والساقين.

الفحوصات المطلوبة:
1- يُطلَب من المريض عمل أشعة سينية على الفقرات القطنية مبدئيًّا للحكم على حالة الفقرات والمسافات فيما بينها.

2- يطلب من المريض عمل أشعة رنين مغناطيسي، وهي من أكثر الفحوصات دقةً في تحديد مكان الغضروف المتمزّق واتجاهه ودرجته.

3- قد يحتاج المريضُ لعمل رسم عضلات (سرعة توصيل العصب) لمعرفة شدَّةِ الضغط على الأعصاب ومدى مقاومتها لهذا الضغط.

علاج تمزق غضروف الفقرات القطنية:
1- يبدأ الطبيبُ أولاً في علاج المريض تحفظيًّا ببعض الأدوية المقللة للالتهاب والمسكّنة للألم، مع بعض الأدوية الباسطة للعضلات والفيتامينات المغذّية للأعصاب؛ كفيتامين ب12، أو غيرها من الأدوية والتي يجبُ ألا تؤخَذَ إلا باستشارة الطبيب المختص.

2- يصاحبُ العلاجَ الدوائي العلاجُ الطبيعي، والذي يهتمُّ فيه طبيبُ العلاج الطبيعي بتقوية العضلات وإطالتها، وتقليل الألم والالتهاب بوسائل العلاج الطبيعي المختلفة، مع محاولة تخفيف الضغط على الأعصاب.
شامل إسلاميات أدعية تغذية فوائد حواء العناية بالجسم معاني الأسماء العناية بالبشرة العناية بالشعر رجيم منوعات ترددات كيف حكم وأقوال حكم عن الحب عبارات الصباح أدبيات فن الكتابة أشعار الافضل صور رسائل طبخ أطباق رئيسية توقعات الابراج 2017 مجتمع شخصيات إنترنت فيس بوك تويتر انستقرام سناب شات نكت تعليم اذاعة مدرسية تعبير تفسير الاحلام الحياة الزوجية ديكورات فن كلمات الاغاني مسلسلات رمضان 2017 قصص قصص اطفال قصص دينية فاتورة التليفون يلا شوت Yalla Shoot نظام نور موقع قياس نتائج القدرات اسماء بنات
3- إذا لم يستجبِ المريضُ للعلاج الدوائي أو العلاج الطبيعي، فقد يلجأ الطبيبُ إلى إجراء جراحةٍ لاستئصال الغضروف وتوسيع القناة العصبية، وأُبشِّر المرضى أن فقط حوالي 20 بالمائة من مرضى الغضروف قد يضطرون إلى إجراء الجراحة (حسب بعض المراجع الأمريكية)، و 80 بالمائة ينجَحُ معهم كلٌّ من العلاج الدوائي والعلاج الطبيعي دون الحاجةِ إلى جراحة، وعمومًا لا يُضطَرُّ المريضُ إلى إجراء الجراحة إلا مع ظهور الأعراض التالية:
• ألم شديد لا يتحمله المريض.
• ضمور في بعض عضلات الساقين.
• سقوط القدم وعدم التحكم في الساق.
• عدم التحكم في البول أو البراز.
• فشل العلاج التحفظي.

الحجامة وعلاج غضروف الفقرات القطنية:
ما سأورده هو نظريات وُضِعت لكيفية علاج الحجامة لغضروف الفقرات القطنية، ولا يوجد إلى الآن بحثٌ يؤكِّد هذه النظريات، لكن الأكيد - بإذن الله - أن الحجامةَ تفيد كثيرًا جدًّا في علاج غضروف الفقرات القطنية حسب متابعات المرضى ما بعد الحجامة، وإليكم تلك النظريات:
1- تعمل الحجامة على تنشيط الدورة الدموية في منطقة الغضروف؛ مما يقلِّلُ من التقلص العضلي، ويزيد من التروية الدموية لجذور الأعصاب المضغوط عليها، مما يقلِّل الالتهابَ والألم.

2- تعمل الحجامة على سحب المواد التي تزيد الالتهاب من منطقة الألم؛ كمادة البروستاجلاندين، والتي تتسبَّب في الإحساس بالألم.

3- تعمل مادة النيتريك أوكسيد التي تُفرَز نتيجة تشريط الحجامة على تنشيط الدورة الدموية ونقل المسكِّنات الطبيعية التي يُفرِزُها المخ؛ مثل: مادة الإندورفين والإنكفالين.

4- تقلِّلُ الحجامةُ ألم غضروف الفقرات القطنية عن طريق نظرية (بوابة الألم)، وفكرتها شغل مسار الألم بمُثيرٍ أقلَّ ألَمًا، فتسد الطريق على الألم الأصلي، وهي نفس فكرة الكريمات والمراهم واللصقات المسبّبة لبعض الحرقان.

بعض الملاحظات لمرضى غضروف الفقرات القطنية:
1- لا بد للمريض أن يلتزمَ الراحة بالنوم على الظهر مع ثَنْي الركبتين لفترة ما حسب إرشادات الطبيب.

2- الحفاظ على التدفئة المناسبة، وعدم التعرُّض لتيارات الهواء أو الأجواء الباردة.

3- عدم حمل الأوزان الثقيلة، وتعلُّم كيفية الحمل الصحيحة إذا ما اضطُرَّ لذلك.

4- تقوية عضلات العمود الفقري حسب إرشادات طبيب العلاج الطبيعي.

5- تجنب الكحة والإمساك والعطس والعصبية؛ إذ تزيدُ هذه الحالات من درجة الغضروف وضغطِه على الأعصاب.

6- لا بد - حتميًّا - من تقليل وزن الجسم إذا كان زائدًا عن الوزن الطبيعي، فهذا علاج مهمٌّ لغضروف الفقرات القطنية، وقد يغني تقليلُ الوزن في بعض الحالات التي تتطلَّب جراحة، فلا يضطر المريض إليها.

وبعد هذا الشرح، أتمنى من الله الإفادةَ للجميع، وأن يشفيَ جميع مرضى المسلمين، وأن يجعل هذه المقالة في موازين حسناتنا جميعًا، وأن ينفَعَ بها جميع المسلمين، اللهم آمين.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

